# "PC 'rules supreme' in games world"



## editor (Mar 24, 2009)

From the BBC:


> *The personal computer is king in the world of games, according to a new report by the PC Gaming Alliance.*
> On the opening day of the Game Developers Conference in San Francisco, the Alliance said the industry made about $11 billion world wide last year.
> PCGA president Randy Stude said these figures underline the PC as the "No 1 platform for gaming world wide".
> "Despite Xbox LIVE and PlayStation, the online platform that remains the most accessible and robust is the PC."
> ...


Not entirely convinced that one in four PCs is used for gaming myself....


----------



## Crispy (Mar 24, 2009)

I guess they're counting solitaire...


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Mar 24, 2009)

And minefield.


----------



## souljacker (Mar 24, 2009)

editor said:


> From the BBC:
> Not entirely convinced that one in four PCs is used for gaming myself....


 

I suppose it depends on if they mean used for gaming or used for lots of things one of which is gaming.

Pretty much everyone I know has at least one commercially released game on their PC.


----------



## Structaural (Mar 24, 2009)

If you lose subscriptions to Eve and WoW I wonder how the figures are then. But on the whole good news, we were given the impression PC gaming was on it's last legs a few years ago. I think the rise of Steam has helped and some seriously quality games. It'll always be the platform for FPS as they're just crappy control-wise on a console.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 24, 2009)

PC gaming is _exactly_ where it always has been -- a combination of cutting edge games with amazing graphics, physics, AI and gameplay that are strictly the preserve of the nerds (and I include myself in that from time to time) that have the time, energy and money to spend on keeping their "rig" up to date plus a massive pool of dip-in dip-out "casual" games, many of which are sublimely put together, which have many millions of players that would never, ever consider themselves "gamers".

The only difference from 10 years ago is that now MMORPGs have replaced MUDs.


----------



## Cid (Mar 24, 2009)

Randy Stude...

<sniggers>


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 24, 2009)

I think multi-platform game design has had a negative effect on the quality of many PC games, but it's still my preferred system.


----------



## Boycey (Mar 24, 2009)

Cid said:


> Randy Stude...
> 
> <sniggers>



that can't be real


----------



## Gromit (Mar 24, 2009)

I used to be a PC gamer but can't afford to keep wasting money on machines plus wanted to stop being so addicted.

I find xBox games are more pick up put downable. Whereas if I had a PC I'd be spending 7 hopurs a night again I'm sure.


----------



## Grobelaar (Mar 24, 2009)

WOW - otherwise everything else is mostly pirated.

So if you make WOW then yes the PC is f'ing fantastic gaming platform - if you make any other type of game then it sucks big time.

So you could make another MMO - but there's been a lot of attempts at those recently, but all MMO players always go back to WOW (or never leave).


----------



## Gromit (Mar 24, 2009)

What about Everquest?

Although both are evil if you ask me. /ex addict


----------



## JohnnyOrange (Mar 24, 2009)

My first console was a PS2, simply because I wanted a machine that I could buy games for that wouldn't result in me having to upgrade my hardware.  I've maintained that mentality ever since, although the Age Of Empires series captivated me on the PC.

I don't dare step within a hundred yards of WoW, lest it eat my life.  Which Final Fantasy XIII has the potential to do if XII was anything to go by.

These days I haven't got as much time to game as I used to, but I still try to restrict my console game purchases to things I can dip in and out of that won't take over my life.  I am _immensely_ grateful that the last PES was disappointing.


----------



## newme (Mar 24, 2009)

fail to see what any console does better than a pc really, other than force me to actually buy the games and overpay massively for accessories, other than the wii cos it just does things you cant on a pc currently.


----------



## JohnnyOrange (Mar 24, 2009)

What I like about the wii is that it appeals to people who don't play 'computer games.'

Which means they want to play games with me and I win.


----------



## Cid (Mar 24, 2009)

Grobelaar said:


> WOW - otherwise everything else is mostly pirated.
> 
> So if you make WOW then yes the PC is f'ing fantastic gaming platform - if you make any other type of game then it sucks big time.
> 
> So you could make another MMO - but there's been a lot of attempts at those recently, but all MMO players always go back to WOW (or never leave).



RTS? You ever seen a good one for consoles?

Also, once you've played FPSs with WSAD and mouse for a while console controls just don't quite seem to work as well. That's kind of personal opinion, and obviously you like what you get used to but none of the pro-gamer lobby has ever swerved from the path, and I've owned plenty of consoles and they don't quite get it. For anything else, though, PCs (at least the PC keyboard interface, I have a 360 controller for stuff like GTA4 and it's fine. Provided you have a high spec PC of course) are pretty shit.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 24, 2009)

No serious FPSer uses a console - that would just be comedy. Putting WASDers up against console users results in an utter massacre.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 24, 2009)

I don't know, this sounds like bollox to me. A key line is this I reckon:



> *according to a new report by the PC Gaming Alliance.*


----------



## Grobelaar (Mar 25, 2009)

Cid said:


> RTS? You ever seen a good one for consoles?
> 
> Also, once you've played FPSs with WSAD and mouse for a while console controls just don't quite seem to work as well. That's kind of personal opinion, and obviously you like what you get used to but none of the pro-gamer lobby has ever swerved from the path, and I've owned plenty of consoles and they don't quite get it. For anything else, though, PCs (at least the PC keyboard interface, I have a 360 controller for stuff like GTA4 and it's fine. Provided you have a high spec PC of course) are pretty shit.



You've missed my point, I'm not saying consoles are better than PCs or vice versa, I'm expressing scepticism as the PC Gaming Alliances optimism over the state of their industry. You are right, RTS doesn't play well on console, but it's pretty damn niche full stop these days and the PC platform is far too easy to pirate - hence developers and publishers moving to consoles.

1 in 4 PCs may play games but it's mostly WOW - have you seen a PC chart recently - it's all WOW. Meanwhile piracy rates are estimated to be 75-80% in the US, 90% in Europe and much higher elsewhere. Games like bioshock outsold on on console 5 to 1, Call of Duty 4 was 10 to 1 - this should be bread and butter PC game stuff.


----------



## A Dashing Blade (Mar 25, 2009)

Grobelaar said:


> . . . 1 in 4 PCs may play games but it's mostly WOW - have you seen a PC chart recently - it's all WOW. Meanwhile piracy rates are estimated to be 75-80% in the US, 90% in Europe and much higher elsewhere.






Grobelaar said:


> Games like bioshock outsold on on console 5 to 1, Call of Duty 4 was 10 to 1 - this should be bread and butter PC game stuff.


Point B backs up rather than refutes Point A non?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 25, 2009)

newme said:


> fail to see what any console does better than a pc really, other than force me to actually buy the games and overpay massively for accessories, other than the wii cos it just does things you cant on a pc currently.



They play games like they're supposed to run without you having to have the latest PC. That's why I have them anyway - I spent £120 on my 360, I'm not spending a grand on a new computer.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 25, 2009)

Turn on, insert disk, play game


----------



## newme (Mar 25, 2009)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> They play games like they're supposed to run without you having to have the latest PC. That's why I have them anyway - I spent £120 on my 360, I'm not spending a grand on a new computer.



I spent £500 on my pc, 2 years ago. Still happily plays anything Ive thrown at it. Games dont cost £50 each then sit there accumulating dust cos theyve no sodding replay value whatsoever, or turn out to just be shit, some wanky badly designed controller thats vastly inferior to a mouse and keyboard doesnt cost me £30+ per set for upto 4 people. Anyone that spends a grand on a pc just to be able to play the latest games has been severely ripped off and/or has too much money. Nor does it require having a HD frigging TV to actually get a half decent picture out of it which bumps the cost significantly.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 25, 2009)

Are you one of those serious gamer types? You have that tone like it's very, very important.

For myself that still doesn't add up - my PC cost a lot less than £500 a lot more than 2 years ago, and I've never spent fifty quid on a game for the XBox. And I've no intention of getting a HDTV - I get a decent enough picture from the old telly.


----------



## newme (Mar 25, 2009)

lol not at all, my apologys at the tone. Im currently 48 hours with no weed and waiting on a delivery thats looking like it might not turn up and suffering nicotine withdrawl cos I cant make it through a rolly. That combined with mates who seem to keep splashing out loads on console games and accessories.

For me the spending a grand on a computer to play games doesnt begin to add up. Whenever Ive seen xbox 360s not on HD it seems to pale in comparison to a standard pc display despite friends protestations about how amazing the graphics allegedly are, despite the underpowered graphics chip that accompanies it.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 25, 2009)

newme said:


> lol not at all, my apologys at the tone. Im currently 48 hours with no weed and waiting on a delivery thats looking like it might not turn up and suffering nicotine withdrawl cos I cant make it through a rolly. That combined with mates who seem to keep splashing out loads on console games and accessories.
> 
> For me the spending a grand on a computer to play games doesnt begin to add up. Whenever Ive seen xbox 360s not on HD it seems to pale in comparison to a standard pc display despite friends protestations about how amazing the graphics allegedly are, despite the underpowered graphics chip that accompanies it.



Heh, fair enough.

I think I'm still under £200 total on the XBox and have probably spent more than enough time on it tbh. God knows what I'd do if it was any better.


----------



## newme (Mar 25, 2009)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Heh, fair enough.
> 
> I think I'm still under £200 total on the XBox and have probably spent more than enough time on it tbh. God knows what I'd do if it was any better.



Yeh Im beginning to get on my own nerves now, lol.

Numbers id heard mentioned seemed to be more like 200 for the base setup, £30 or so on accessories then a few games at £40 each making it £350 plus the need for a better tv than the current 14" POS ive got atm making it about the same cost as the pc but with only one function and more chance Id end up with some game I didnt want and be stuck with it, lol.


----------



## Silva (Mar 25, 2009)

The PC market died for a reason... three, actually.

1) Rampant piracy, and the too invasive countermeasures.
2) Moronic developers (hello EA) that released games even just two years ago based on their PS2 engines, and then bitch and whine about "low sales". FFS, FIFA 07 works in this computer - _hideously_ slow, granted, but it just shouldn't.
3) World of Warcraft is a giant eucalyptus in the platform. People that used to buy other genres just live for the damn game. Well, fit any MMORPG into the description. The owner of my loaned PSP  had no time for it because of Silkroad, so he passed it into my hands to keep the battery working.


----------



## jayeola (Mar 25, 2009)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> And minefield.



and slap the dj


----------



## revol68 (Mar 26, 2009)

yeah MMORPG's are sucking up everything, fucking stupid social nerds. What's wrong with good story driven single player games, what is so appealing about a shitty looking game with stilted combat and full of people engaging in sub facebook socialising, is it the incessant level grinding?


----------



## oicur0t (Mar 27, 2009)

revol68 said:


> yeah MMORPG's are sucking up everything, fucking stupid social nerds. What's wrong with good story driven single player games, what is so appealing about a shitty looking game with stilted combat and full of people engaging in sub facebook socialising, is it the incessant level grinding?



agreed. Stories and immersive gameplay are always best for me. I want to be entertained by games created by people with great artistic talent, putting together story, art, sound design and level design. Online games may be great, but I enjoy a truly immersive experience. I also think this is more of a PC viewpoint as well. Consoles are marketed at a midway point. Multiple controller, simplified games, dexterity over strategy. I may be wrong, but this is how I have not come to have a console in 25 years of gaming and played online games maybe 10 times or so.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 27, 2009)

Try playing a football game on a muose and keyboard!(other then management obviously)

Depends what kind of game it is if pc is better then console really. FPS and RTS, simulation games pc wins hands down. Anything platformery, shooty(other then fps)racing or sports  then its all about the console.

The fact that the only decent controller that has ever been released for a pc is an x-box controller is quite telling and before that the only sensible option was getting a convertor and ps2 pad.

Consoles have only just started exploiting the online capabilities but its going quite well so far.


dave


----------



## Cid (Mar 27, 2009)

FridgeMagnet said:


> No serious FPSer uses a console - that would just be comedy. Putting WASDers up against console users results in an utter massacre.



You think you can get a faster response time on a joypad than with a mouse? 

Console games usually have some kind of auto aim to compensate, turn it off and things get much harder.


----------



## Silva (Mar 28, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Try playing a football game on a muose and keyboard!(other then management obviously)
> 
> Depends what kind of game it is if pc is better then console really. FPS and RTS, simulation games pc wins hands down. Anything platformery, shooty(other then fps)racing or sports  then its all about the console.
> 
> ...



Bollocks to that. The old Microsoft Sidewinder (this one) was great, so was the Gravis Gamepad, both in their pre-dual analogues time, and after that, Logitech adapted a PS2 design that worked just as well. All were pretty much the reference pad for sports games in the same way Microsoft pushed the X360 pad to be the reference for all Windows gaming.

Sports on a PC have a huge advantage over consoles - modability. FIFA, for instance, is constantly getting better textures, updated rosters and even new leagues because it's easy to create that stuff (I should know, been a top-ish modder for FIFA 2001 and 2002). With consoles, most times it takes a modding or a lot of work to get things going.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 28, 2009)

Sorry regarding FIFA you are talking shit, the PC version of FIFA is dire, far inferior to the console masterpiece. As for rosters, new leagues, form updates and the like, well they are all in the console versions without having the faff about. FIFA on the PC could be an amazing game however it EA have decided to keep released the shitty old generation game engine on the PC because according to them PC's aren't capable of the power needed for the next generation engine, a retarded claim made even more baffling by the fact Crysis, the most resource hungry game to date, is published by EA.

p.s. anyone who played FIFA over PES back in 2001/2002 clearly has no clue about football games.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 28, 2009)

Silva said:


> Bollocks to that. The old Microsoft Sidewinder (this one) was great, so was the Gravis Gamepad, both in their pre-dual analogues time, and after that, Logitech adapted a PS2 design that worked just as well. All were pretty much the reference pad for sports games in the same way Microsoft pushed the X360 pad to be the reference for all Windows gaming.
> 
> Sports on a PC have a huge advantage over consoles - modability. FIFA, for instance, is constantly getting better textures, updated rosters and even new leagues because it's easy to create that stuff (I should know, been a top-ish modder for FIFA 2001 and 2002). With consoles, most times it takes a modding or a lot of work to get things going.



Okay First of all the sidewinder pad while being the best pc pad ar the time was still shit.  The d-pad was terrible and the top three buttons were a bastard to use. The logitech ps clone was decent but not as confortable as the ps2 pad if memory serves.

The modibility is like that on the current fifa game on the xbox. You get this thing called live season which updates rosters and player stats etc. So thats no longer an advantage a pc has.

So bollocks to your bollocks!


dave


----------



## Silva (Mar 28, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Okay First of all the sidewinder pad while being the best pc pad ar the time was still shit.  The d-pad was terrible and the top three buttons were a bastard to use. The logitech ps clone was decent but not as confortable as the ps2 pad if memory serves.
> 
> The modibility is like that on the current fifa game on the xbox. You get this thing called live season which updates rosters and player stats etc. So thats no longer an advantage a pc has.
> 
> ...



Never had problems with the D-pad or the Top Buttons, but I was also used to the Mega Drive/Saturn pads. It still seems more comfortable than the four shoulder pads that cramp my fingers like hell with the PlayStation. Mostly because of having fingers longer than the average (and before you ask, other than being ugly as hell, I had no problems with the XBox original controller). 

Fine, you can _update_. But can you get, dunno, completely new leagues, vintage kits, stuff that wasn't included due to licensing (which still is an issue with Pro Evolution Soccer) or changed graphics (balls, adboards, even stadiums) ? You're stuck with what the developers decides to include, not what anyone with time and some basic knowledge can do. And like I've said - this was the only thing that made FIFA 2002 even remotely bearable.


----------

